# urinalysis



## jhutchens (Mar 15, 2011)

Is anyone having trouble with 81002 being denied as included with procedure....even an office visit?


----------



## beringer49 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes with MCR, MDCD, and many commercial insurance companies such as BCTX, UMR, AETNA. They will not pay for a UA of any kind that is done the same day as an office visit or offic procedure.


----------



## zaidaaquino (Mar 18, 2011)

What is the insurance carrier?  We find that when we bill level 4 & 5 E&M, usually an ins won't pay.  But with some carriers such as Aetna, the u/a will be paid if you attach -25 modifier to the E&M.


----------

